# I don't know what to major in....



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm intereasted in alot of things including, political science, anthropology, psychology and history but the thing is at one time I will feel intereasted in one thing then at another.

What do you all think I should major in?/what will give me the most success?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Anthropology is good. I was thinking about going that route then decided to go another route which might change.
*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You can be a history teacher like me.  What type of history are you interested in?


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

whatever makes you happiest dude :happy:


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Lance said:


> You can be a history teacher like me.  What type of history are you interested in?


Mainly, Ancient, Medieval, Renaissance.

Edit* And I am considering becoming a history teacher/professor.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Mercury said:


> whatever makes you happiest dude :happy:


The thing is all of those things make me happy. thanks though. :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Lance said:


> You can be a history teacher like me.  What type of history are you interested in?


*applause*

maybe we can talk some more about the civil war in medieval london?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

starrynights said:


> *applause*
> 
> maybe we can talk some more about the civil war in medieval london?


You mean the one with Oliver Cromwell?


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

psychology or economics and maybe teach social studies


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

You should major in whatever subject interests you most. My mistake was that I majored in a subject when I was in college that I didn't enjoy because I thought it would give me more job options but it was a fallacy. The most important thing is to pick a subject you enjoy because that's where you'll excel and your grades matter more than what subject it is. Lesson learned the hard way! My grades would have been way higher if i didnt torture myself with a subject that bored me and was complex and instead I went with a subject that made me happy and that I was naturally good at.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know what to tell you. You have to follow your bliss. When you find it, it will shine brighter than anything else you have ever done before.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a general advice on picking your major.. if you are interested in a subject, good for you. But is it marketable? Do you have to learn it from old men and women? can't you just visit the library and read books about your favorite subject? 

Major in something that will net you a job. The only case in which you want to study that interests you yet is not highly favored in the career world is when you are sure you would pursue that interest to the level of a Ph.D.


----------



## ArubaDear (Jul 16, 2012)

then major in the most flexible one...like poli sci can be useful for many careers. once you graduate, your major/classes aren't as important as where you've interned/your experience


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)

Political science and history are easy to combine, they almost always go together. The same can apply to psychology and anthropology. You'll find more info if you google search for careers in those fields.

I know it's hard to decide what you like most because sometimes it feels as if you want to learn and understand everything at once, so better think of 1. what would you enjoy reading 2.the after-college world. What would you like to be doing for a living? In which profession would you like to grow old? In psychology you have to be familiar with lots of theories and approaches, to be objective and cautious when applying those theories and help people find their way in life. Else, you can conduct empirical reasearch in the social sciences for the academia or for big companies. With anthropology you get to learn a lot about culture and the origins of different societies, you can also travel to foreign lands and experience different ways of living, but other than that I see no practical value in the profession. With history and politics you can get a global perspective on society and its processes, on why the modern world is structured as it is and how we came to that. You can also show off a lot, because historical and political knowledge is something many people lack. Career-wise, such a choice is not bad, you could work in a politician's office keeping track of his schedule, in state organizations, banks or NGOs or even in journalism. You could also climb your way up if you have good connections and end up launching higher positions. I've heard that employment for political science majors is expected to grow in the forthcoming years.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

What I learned was that, like you, I was interested in many things during college years. But after college I learned that these interests don't have to take up a major part of my life. Your major sticks with you, whether you use it or not, I mean its not a straitjacket, but to say that what you major in won't affect your future is untrue. 

What I'm saying from the first paragraph is that while I was interested in politics, it wasn't enough for me to major, work in that field, but I find that watching a political news show, or debate, fills that need. Philosophy was interesting, but I read up on that in my free time. A meal ticket is important, you can find stats for average pay per major on the internet, but once you pick one, major sure that you zone in on it. Remember, the man (or woman) who chases two rabbits, gets none.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

Choosing a major is difficult. When I was in school, I had such a hard time making my mind up about which subject to choose. I liked a little bit of everything! Art, political science, English, the options were endless! So what did I do?


I chose something I was bad at. Yep. I was a big time introverted shy kid, and I picked communication. I know that the word communication can be sort of convoluted, but it is what it sounds like: communication! And I was terrible at it. Not necessarily in writing, but in speaking. And I became a damned fine public speaker. Giving presentations is one of my favorite things to do now.


I'm also the type of person that loves a challenge, and tends to become bored quickly. That didn't happen with my major, because I was constantly struggling to become better. 


I wouldn't recommend going this route if you don't like challenging yourself. But if you do, I would. Because I've seen a lot of people who are big on challenges choose something that they are merely interested in or just good at, and they become very sick of it by the end of the four years.


But honestly, these days, a bachelors degree doesn't hold a whole lot of sway in what type of jobs you can get. I think broader degrees are best. Save the specialization for your Masters.


----------

